

How long is your project going to take? - waage
http://sixtoeightweeks.com/

======
jacquesm
There is fortunately no strong correlation between the number of soft drink
machines and the duration of your project.

Or should I say unfortunately because if there were we could speed up projects
by getting rid of all soft drink machines or buying a large number of them.

somebody has way too much time on their hands:

    
    
      $("#submit").click(function () {
    	$("#answer").hide();
    	$("#loading").show();
    	setTimeout("showAnswer()", 2500);
      });
    
      function showAnswer()
    	{
    		$("#loading").hide();
    		$("#answer").show();
    	}

------
waage
@jacquesm someone is not getting the joke :)
<http://twitter.com/#search?q=sixtoeightweeks>

------
dan_the_welder
The rest of my life.

